# Sigma S30 Alarm



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Does anyone know if my Sigma S30 wired system can be converted to wireless?

Has anybody had this done?

Thanks in anticipation

Dean


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

What do you want to go wireless.
kev


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

kandsservices said:


> What do you want to go wireless.
> kev


Hi, Kandsservices,

We have conversed before if you remember. I want to know if all of the door contacts that are currently wired back to the main unit can be changed for wireless ones as I have a fault on my wiring system.

Dean


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

no this can not be done with this system....


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Ive never tried to be honest as ive never been asked before but i dont think it could be done.You have a fault with the wiring can that not be repaired?
kev


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dean

Yes you can change the system to wireless. You need the selca transmitter and contacts.

I would advise to stay away from wireless contacts.

1 - If the batteries go flat you are unaware that your system is down and you are left unprotected.

2 - Cost, the wireless add ons are not cheap.

As an installer i would love to use wireless BUT they are just not reliable enough.

I would just rewire the alarm system, it would be cheaper and more reliable.

Phil


----------

